# How do I collect letters of recommendation without setting off alarms?



## xebo (Jul 6, 2014)

I spoke to a representative in the Union. He said that, as a non-union apprentice in a different state, my best bet was to gather up a bunch of letters of recommendation and submit them with my application.

I have a few letters from people I worked with a few years ago, but I don't know how I can ask my current coworkers for letters/evaluations without letting everyone know I intend on leaving the shop (Or that I'm at least looking at options).

Me: "Hey mark, could you do me a favor? Can you fill out this form I emailed to you. It's just a recap of how I've performed since you've been working with me, and some of the things we've done together on the job"

Mark: "Sure...but why?"

Me: "I'm just trying to document how my apprenticeship is coming along. If there's anything I've done well, or anything I need to work on. Stuff like that"

Is that a good way to go about it? Gossip spreads SO quickly in the shop (Everyone's a god damn chatty kathy), that I feel like word will get around and they'll see that I'm looking for ways to move on from the company. And if that happens, I worry that they will stop investing their time/training in me while I'm here - that they'll either fire me or stick me on shovel duty permanently.

I'm also unsure of when I should let the owner know I plan on moving on. I don't want to inconvenience his plans (He's actually a friend of mine), but I also don't want him to "write me off" for the last 5 months or so I'm working with him.

Owner: "Hey, I heard you've been asking the guys to fill out some kind of form?"

Me: "Yeah, I wanted to get some documentation going of my apprenticeship. I like the idea of knowing where I stand with everyone, what I need to improve on, how I'm coming along. stuff like that. Plus I figure documenting my experiences here couldn't be a bad thing in the long term"

Does that sound good? Advice?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Be honest. Everyone moves on and hopefully folks will be supportive.


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

Your boss is probably not dumb, he's going to know what's up. It's not a big deal, be upfront and honest with them


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

If your boss is such a low life he won't help you to accomplish your goals, move on now. Don't give him another day of profits off your hard labor. 

Like others said, just be honest. Let them know you're interested in joining the union because union guys don't have to work hard and get paid way more.. but the only way to get in is with a bunch of lies from your old employers.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Like others said, just be honest. Let them know you're interested in joining the union because union guys don't have to work hard and get paid way more.. but the only way to get in is with a bunch of lies from your old employers.


I am sorry to hear you weren't hugged enough as a child.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

eejack said:


> I am sorry to hear you weren't hugged enough as a child.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

eejack said:


> I am sorry to hear you weren't hugged enough as a child.


My mom was in the union.. International Motherhood of Parental Workers.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I really think you need to be up-front and honest.

If you're moving out of state, then you've got a decent reason to leave; it's not like you're leaving to go to their competition down the block. 

Look at it this way: How do you think they'll feel once they've given good letters of recommendation and you immediately leave? If I were the owner, I'd be more unhappy that you didn't trust me enough to be frank about why you needed an evaluation, than I would be if you were forthright about moving on.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

We here at ET could all write you letters of recommendation. You could show up with 300 of them.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah but how *Good* would he look with a recommendation letter from* Bad Electrician*?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

_"So, you've got a good recommendation from a guy who calls himself Frunk... Slammer...? I don't know what that is, but get the hell out of my office." 
_


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Welp as said, be up front ask a co-worker for a letter of recommendation,
and ask the supervisor to do the form review, you could also ask the supervisor
for a letter as well.

I'd ask both in a quite moment, you might also ask then if they or one could be used as a reference on an employment form. Some forms want references from co-workers and some want supervisors.

I like to ask, hey can I use you for character assassination! :thumbup:

No matter what I always call whom ever I'm going to us and
state that they might be getting a call.


----------

